

React-Laravel: Use ReactJS with Laravel - talyssonoc
https://github.com/talyssonoc/react-laravel

======
sbarre
Is there any data around the benefits of server-side rendering and client-side
mounting vs. client-side rendering & mounting?

Can the server-side render be cached in any way?

~~~
talyssonoc
Yes, there is: [http://www.onebigfluke.com/2015/01/experimentally-
verified-w...](http://www.onebigfluke.com/2015/01/experimentally-verified-why-
client-side.html)

The server-side render can't be cached. I guess it is only possible if the
component is using the PureRenderMixin
([https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/pure-render-
mixin.html](https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/pure-render-mixin.html)).
Feel free to create a PR/issue about it in the repo !

